# Too much light for 20H? (Red Plants)



## PMD (May 3, 2005)

Please correct my ignorance here if am incorrect on things. I'm still a rookie with this hobby.

I have a 20H tank and a CoralLife dual 65W ballast with 2 x 55W GE 9325K. I'm running pressurized CO2 @ 30ppm and only one of the 55W's currently. I'd like to start growing a bunch of the red plants like rotala magenta, cabomba furcata, and ludwigia repens. My understanding is that if you really want to bring out the deep red colouration in the plants you need to have them under pretty high light levels. I'm thinking that just running one 55W (or 65W) bulb on my tank will not meet this requirement on a 20H, but then running 110W (or 130W) will maybe be too much.

Is it possible to put the second bulb on another timer and have it come on only around noon for a few hours? Will this be a good compromise or am I asking for trouble here?


----------



## titan97 (Feb 14, 2005)

If both bulbs are on their own ballast, then they can be run seperately. Have one come on for a few hours may give you the results that you want. Just try it out.

-Dustin


----------

